# First Responder and BLS CPR Training Course



## Susan1001 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello! I am an EMT and a certified American Heart Association Instructor and will be holding a First Responder and BLS CPR Course on Saturday, December 16, 2006 in the Milford, MA area. The cost of the course is $230. which includes both certifications and course text books. Space is limited! Please contact me if you are interested in attending either this date or wish to inquire about other dates and training. My email address is: [email protected].


----------

